# RoM- Gutes Spiel aber...



## The_Octopus (8. Februar 2009)

Guten Tag liebe buffed- Community.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !!! Vorab: Das ist kein Heultread!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe mir vor einigen Tagen das Spiel aus Langeweile runtergeladen und habe erlich gesagt noch nicht viel gespielt. Ich war zugegeben sehr positiv überrascht. Ich habe mehr ein ziemlich langweilies Asia-Grindinggame erwartet. Was ich aber zu sehen bekam war, zumindest bis jetzt, ein richtiges MMORPG. Das heißt: ausreichend Quests, richtige Steuerung (d.h. WASD statt dummes rumgeklicke und die Möglichkeit zu springen.) Das ganze hat mir auch recht viel Spaß gemacht. Nur sind mir dann nach längerem Spielen kleinere Mängel aufgefallen. Dies war unter anderem eine schwammige Steuerung, eine verwaschene Grafik trotz hoher Einstellung und leichte Unausgeglichenheit zwischen den Klassen. Mir ist bewusst das sich das Spiel noch in der Betaphase befindet. Nun würde mich einfach interessieren ob sich diese kleineren Mängel noch behoben werden oder ob diese einfach bleiben. Ich denke nicht das die Entwickler bspw nochmal die Texturen überarbeiten werden etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Was denkt ihr?
Dennoch macht mir Runes of Magic spaß und ich werde es noch weiterspielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was findet ihr denn gut oder schlecht?


----------



## Lotako (8. Februar 2009)

Heyho The_Octopus

Wie du sicherlich weißt befindet sich das spiel in der Open-Beta..
Die Entwickler werden mit sicherheit die Grafik verbessern, sie wollen nur sehen wie es denn ankommt, und möglichst erstmal die Bgs beheben.
Auserdem läuft das spiel noch nicht stabiel, das heißt, FPS Laggs woran das spiel schuld ist.

Ich spiele es im moment auch und ich muss sagen, obwohl ich erst level 10 bin gefällt es mir sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (8. Februar 2009)

Ich hoffe mal das die Grafik noch besser wird.


----------



## Tabuno (8. Februar 2009)

Ich find das Spiel eigentlich ganz gut so. Nette Abwechslung zu WoW.


----------



## Schwartenmaster (9. Februar 2009)

Die beste Beta die ich bisher gespielt habe!!!


----------



## ChrisH (20. Februar 2009)

Also habe heute den Tag damit verbracht mir das SPiel zu laden und zu Installieren (jeder ders gemacht hat kennt ja die stunden lange Patcherei etc ^^)

Erster Eindruck: Super, den ich hatte wie oben schmal geschrieben, ein Standart Asia Game erwartet mit nur dum rumklicken etc. Aber es steuert sich echt gut etwa wie WoW usw. Aber es ist doch anders, die möglichkeit seine Talente Stfenweise zu verbessern (mit Talentpunkten) ist ne geile idee bzw eine geile alternative zum "Skillbaum"

Einziges Manko bisher sind eben noch die kleineren Bugs und Übersetzungsfehler aber mein Gott das ist noch Beta und selbst Final Versionen haben oft noch fehler *wink an Blizz* 

Also ich werde das Game mal ne weile spielen mal schauen wie sich das noch entwickelt im mom siehts gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (20. Februar 2009)

Naja, ich denke auch nicht, dass man die ganzen Übersetzungen bis zum 19.3. fertig bekommt, allerdings finde ich sie nicht soooo störend. Für ein "Gratisspiel" bietet es eine Menge und ich bin gespannt auf den ganzen Gilden-PvP-Kram, der noch kommt :>


----------



## Soulsama (20. Februar 2009)

Also ich bin echt positv überrascht gewesen als ich das game zum ersten mal gesehn und gezockt hab.

okay es hat noch mängel aber ersten ist es ja noch in der beta und dann kenne ich kein spiel das fehlerfrei ist und mit den paar Übersetzungsfehler, bugs und ect. werden die auch noch fertig. 

meiner Meinung nach eins der besten free MMORPG`s in den letzten Jahren wenn nicht überhaupt.


liebe grüße Soulsama


----------



## DerBuuhmann (20. Februar 2009)

Grafik wird glaube ich nicht mehr besser, aber dieses Verwaschene ist zumindest bei monstern noch ein grafikfehler, der, hoffentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, noch behoben wird.

P.S: Seit wann gibt es bei buffed ein RoM forum?? Echt Klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vitany2910 (20. Februar 2009)

ist es denn mittlerweile deutsch ig? ich habs mir vor ein paar wochen mal ausm internet geladen.  aber da war alles, bis auf die spielerkommentare, noch in englisch... und da mein englisch unter aller sau ist, konnte ich es recht schnell wieder an den nagel hängen, obwohl mir der erste eindruck doch ganz gut gefallen hat.


----------



## Nerdavia (20. Februar 2009)

Also was manche von einem kostenlosen Spiel, das dazu auch nicht in der Beta ist, erwarten...... grenzt ja schon fast an einer Frechheit..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buldruil (20. Februar 2009)

Vitany2910 schrieb:


> ist es denn mittlerweile deutsch ig? ich habs mir vor ein paar wochen mal ausm internet geladen.  aber da war alles, bis auf die spielerkommentare, noch in englisch... und da mein englisch unter aller sau ist, konnte ich es recht schnell wieder an den nagel hängen, obwohl mir der erste eindruck doch ganz gut gefallen hat.



Des Spiel ist zur Zeit zu ca. 80 Prozent auf Deutsch. Und des bisschen was noch auf Englisch ist, stört einen gar nicht mehr^^
Und bis zum 19.03. wird wohl auch der letzte Rest übersetzt worden sein, da dann der Release ist.


----------



## Zwiebelkatze (20. Februar 2009)

ich habs die letzten tage auch mal angezockt und muss auch sagen, dass es für ein free game sehr gut gelungen ist.
ABER:
was mich extremst stört ist das teilweise schon sehr dreiste akbgekupfere von wow. sei es im login-menü, das interface, das questlog, ein großteil der berufe...... ich finde man hätte sich etwas mehr mühe damit geben können, wenigstens die begrifflichkeiten abzuändern (z.B. beim login: für "welt betreten" gibt es mit sicherheit auch noch andere möglichkeiten; ein weiteres extrem gut geeignetes beispiel: es gibt direkt am anfang das kraut "teufelgras"....na?merkt ihr was? packt noch ein "s" in die mitte und schon sind wir wieder bei wow). klar ist schneiderei schneiderei, da gibts nicht viel zu variieren, aber fantsienamen für tiere, handelswaren etc zu kopieren ist echt zu viel des guten.

von konkurrenten lernen und gute dinge übernehmen ist nichts schlimmes, aber 1:1 rüberkopieren und hoffen das es niemand merkt ist nichts anderes als dreist.... man sieht in vielen aspekten des spiels, dass sich die entwickler noch nichtmal die mühe gemacht haben blizzards namensgebung abzuändern und das ist selbst für ein kostenloses game nicht gerade ein pluspunkt.

das ist auch das was mir ehrlich gesagt auch nach 2 tagen den spielspaß verdorben hat: es wurde einfach ein neuer inhalt in eine gestohlene verpackung gepackt ohne auch nur den versuch einer vertuschung. wie gesagt, für ein freegame bietet RoM sehr viel, aber bezüglich spielmechanik, interface und gameplayfeatures kassiert es lorbeeren für die arbeit die andere geleistet haben....


----------



## Buldruil (20. Februar 2009)

Meine Güte-.- Ich habe selber WoW gespielt und WoW hat nun mal alles. Ist doch klar das sich alle MMORPG-Spiele ähneln. Gibt ja nicht mehr wirklich was neues, was man noch einführen könnte in dieses Genre. Und wem des Spiel net gefällt brauchs ja auch net spielen. Aber diese ewige wää des ist ja wie wow Vergleiche nervt-.-


----------



## Yldrasson (20. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Für ein "Gratisspiel" bietet es eine Menge und ich bin gespannt auf den ganzen Gilden-PvP-Kram, der noch kommt :>



Genau das ist der Punkt, wieso ich Runes of Magic so gut finde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich muss ehrlich sagen, man könnte an diesem Spiel sicherlich einiges bemängeln - wenn man sich nur genug anstreng ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
Auch für mich hat dieses Spiel, so schön ich es auch finde, nicht die Ambitionen, mein "MMO-Lebensinhalt" zu werden.
Aber für ein kostenloses Spiel, dass man einfach mal hin und wieder nebenher spielen kann, wenn einem gerade danach ist, spielt es sich wirklich grandios!
Wie schon im buffed-Magazin beschrieben, hat Runes of Magic nichts mehr mit einem klischeehaften F2P Asia-Grinder zu tun. Es hat ein aufregendes Kampfystem, einen schönen Grafikstil und Unmengen an verschiedenen Möglichkeiten. Besonders die Instanzen gefallen mir sehr gut.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man Runes of Magic einen Sonderstatus einräumen und es nicht mit den "großen Spielen" wie WoW, WAR oder HdRO vergleichen - denn die haben allesamt monatliche Kosten. (HdRO nur bedingt, das Lifetime-Abo ist wirklich eine tolle Sache. Es ist einfach fantastisch, zwei tolle MMORPGs zu spielen und dabei zu wissen, dass man für keines der beiden bezahlen muss. ^^)

Aus diesem Grund: "RoM - Gutes Spiel. Nix aber." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG
Yldrasson


----------



## Zwiebelkatze (20. Februar 2009)

du hast nicht ganz verstanden was ich meine...

klar ist ist es schwer möglich noch große innovationen hervorzubringen, das ist auch nicht das was ich erwarte, schon gar nicht von einen f2p-game. was ich meinte ist, dass man sich teilweise noch nicht mal die mühe gemacht hat namen zu ändern oder sich wenigstens optisch abzugrenzen.

dass features übernommen werden ist doch kein ding, trägt doch zum spielspaß bei. aber die einfallslosigkeit finde ich teilweise erschreckend: während die dualklasse ein meiner meinung nach interessanter und innovativer ansatz ist, werden bezeichnungen für handwerkswaren, optik von einigen interface-features und viele andere sachen einfach stupide abgekupfert obwohl es doch das einfachste der welt ist, sich z.b. für ein kraut einen neuen namen zu überlegen anstatt einfach den namen aus wow zu übernehmen....

Edit: ein lustiges bsp is mir grad eingefallen: wenn ich schon den aufsatz von meinem nachbarn abschreibe, sollte ich mir wenigstens die arbeit machen, "hans" in "peter" umzubenennen, dann krieg ich auch ne gute note...


----------



## Lillyan (20. Februar 2009)

Also, Teufelsgras kenne ich schon aus Büchern die weit älter sind als WoW oder dessen Planung... das sind keine besonders innovativen Namen für ein Kraut und deswegen "muss" es auch nicht aus WoW geklaut sein. Das ganze Klau-Gelaber nervt eh ein wenig: Ein Spiel soll mir Spaß machen. Wenn es die für mich richtigen Features aus anderen Spielen nimmt und sie in einem vereint, dann bin ich froh darüber. Wenn mir die Dinge in dem Spiel nicht gefallen, dann spiele ich es einfach nicht.


----------



## J3st3r (20. Februar 2009)

hab nen lvl 10mage/lvl 5 priester
und muss sagen:
wenn mein wow serv down geht bin ich in RoM dabei ^^
auch wenn man sagen muss das sie die klassen nich 1:1 aus wow übernehmen hätten müssten (mit einigen ausnahmen)


----------



## WilleValle (20. Februar 2009)

Ich finde die Ansätze von RoM sehr gut und für ein kostenloses Game beeindruckend..

Grafik wird sich sicherlich noch bessern und mit der Übersetzung, da sehe ich drüber hinweg, gibt es schlimmeres.

Bin zwar erst LvL 9 aber es macht richtig Spaß, mehr als bei anderen Online-Games *hust, Funcom,hust*

Kann es jedem empfehlen, doch setzt die Messlatte nicht zu hoch wie bei Kostenpflichtigen Games.


----------



## Bausch_Bulli (20. Februar 2009)

so als unwissender frage ich mal,ist ein pve oder pvp spiel?also hauptsächlich?


----------



## Mighty_Gamer (20. Februar 2009)

Ich finde RoM ist das beste Freeplay MMOPRG das ich bis jetzt gespielt habe.

Es macht Spaß und ist mein er Meinung nach,eine gute Abwechslung zu WoW
bzw. Warhammer.


----------



## Yldrasson (20. Februar 2009)

Bausch_Bulli schrieb:


> so als unwissender frage ich mal,ist ein pve oder pvp spiel?also hauptsächlich?




Hauptsächlich wohl doch eher PvE. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man kann zwar gut PvP machen, es gibt sogar PvP-Server und ein spezielles Held/Bösewicht-System, später sollen, wie von Lillyan angekündigt, noch Gildenkriege und Burgschlachten hinzukommen - aber im Moment überwiegt der PvE-Teil doch.
Jedenfalls habe ich das so wahrgenommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG
Yldrasson


----------



## Dunklesbrot (20. Februar 2009)

Zwiebelkatze schrieb:


> ich habs die letzten tage auch mal angezockt und muss auch sagen, dass es für ein free game sehr gut gelungen ist.
> ABER:
> was mich extremst stört ist das teilweise schon sehr dreiste akbgekupfere von wow. sei es im login-menü, das interface, das questlog, ein großteil der berufe...... ich finde man hätte sich etwas mehr mühe damit geben können, wenigstens die begrifflichkeiten abzuändern (z.B. beim login: für "welt betreten" gibt es mit sicherheit auch noch andere möglichkeiten; ein weiteres extrem gut geeignetes beispiel: es gibt direkt am anfang das kraut "teufelgras"....na?merkt ihr was? packt noch ein "s" in die mitte und schon sind wir wieder bei wow). klar ist schneiderei schneiderei, da gibts nicht viel zu variieren, aber fantsienamen für tiere, handelswaren etc zu kopieren ist echt zu viel des guten.
> 
> ...



Mhmh, das wird wohl so sein, weil das die ganzen Grundsachen sind, also Bergbau, Kräuerkunde etc
Was sollen die sich auch groß anderes ausdenken als Schmied und Schneider?


----------



## Schadowpanter (20. Februar 2009)

ich hab mir das spiel auch nur gedownloadet weil mir in wow langweilig war (auf den beginn von wintergrasp warten). 

als das gepatche dann endlich vorbei war, war ich positiv überrascht, das spielt ist wirklich sehr gut, (trotzdem meilenweit hinter wow) und ich würde es weiterspielen, bis ich mit entsetzen die liste der sogenannten "zusatzdienste" gelesen hab, zu denen auch -unter anderen gräueleien- die umskillung stand.

ist das zu fassen? ich meine, gerade am anfang hat man doch sehr wenig ahnung was mann werden will, und dass man da irgendwann mit stufe 20 oder so umskillen will ist doch normal.    und DAS soll kosten? für das erinnert mich das game dann doch zu sehr an ne billige freewareversion von wow

sorry, aber für mich sieht es so aus: lieber meinen DK leveln als RoM spielen

aber naja, das ist schlussendlich auch nur meine bescheidene meinung^^      


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

den spielern die rom gutfinden wünsche ich natürlich weiterhin viel fun, aber 4 me ist das nix xD


----------



## Wiedi (21. Februar 2009)

Zwiebelkatze schrieb:


> ...aber die einfallslosigkeit finde ich teilweise erschreckend: während die dualklasse ein meiner meinung nach interessanter und innovativer ansatz ist, werden bezeichnungen für handwerkswaren, optik von einigen interface-features und viele andere sachen einfach stupide abgekupfert...



Schade das man über Spiele urteilt und nur WoW kennt... Den innovativen Ansatz der Dual-Klassen gibt es in GuildWars ;-) 

also bitte nicht erst über "Kopien" motzen und dann etwas innovativ nennen was es schon gibt... oder einfach mal vorher informieren.


----------



## Zwiebelkatze (21. Februar 2009)

versteht hier eigtl keiner was ich schreibe?

mich stört nicht, dass features übernommen werden, das befürworte ich sogar. ob dualklassen jetz die erfindung von rom sind oder nicht is mir doch egal! für mich ist es innovativ, da ich es das erste mal sehe. aber das is nich der punkt. es geht darum, dass man sich keine mühe gemacht hat, die übernommenen features wenigstens ein bissel abzuändern bzw . zu individualisieren. würde ich noch mehr mmorpgs kennen, würde sich dieser eindruck wohl noch ins unermessliche steigern lassen.


----------



## Serol (21. Februar 2009)

Schadowpanter schrieb:


> ist das zu fassen? ich meine, gerade am anfang hat man doch sehr wenig ahnung was mann werden will, und dass man da irgendwann mit stufe 20 oder so umskillen will ist doch normal.    und DAS soll kosten? für das erinnert mich das game dann doch zu sehr an ne billige freewareversion von wow



Du brauchst normalerweise kein einziges mal umzuskillen den dir ist hoffentlich schon bewusst das man alle Talente bis aufs maximum skillen kann (wenn man dafür auch TP= Talentpunkte farmen geht).

Sprich: Du bist 50/50 und weisst nicht was du tun sollst (was in einem mmo ja oft der fall ist nach max-level) dann gehst du einfach Inzen oder Mobs farmen bekommst dafür deine TP für jeden mob und kannst alle deine skills auf max bringen.

Das einzige was dabei drauf geht ist die Zeit aber da man davon ja genug hat wenn man man alles gesehn hat etc. ist das auch das kleinste Problem.


@ Zwiebelkatze:

Stimmt würdest du noch mehr MMO´s kennen würde sich deine Laune nochmehr verschlechtern und das auch bei WoW!


Mfg Serol


----------



## asszudemi (21. Februar 2009)

Buldruil schrieb:


> Meine Güte-.- Ich habe selber WoW gespielt und WoW hat nun mal alles. Ist doch klar das sich alle MMORPG-Spiele ähneln. Gibt ja nicht mehr wirklich was neues, was man noch einführen könnte in dieses Genre. Und wem des Spiel net gefällt brauchs ja auch net spielen. Aber diese ewige wää des ist ja wie wow Vergleiche nervt-.-



alle dachten auch immer in einem mmo kann man die umgebung nicht verändern bis blizzard mit der phasing technologie kam
glaub mir wenn die leute kreativ genug sind fällt ihnen was ein


----------



## Micha aka Sinmurder (21. Februar 2009)

alle meckern das ROM sich alles von WoW abgekuckt hat,.....aber habt ihr mal darüber gedacht wo WoW das her hat ? die ham das auch nich erfunden.......
kuckt euch mal Daoc , ultima online oder Everquest 1 an......WoW hat absolut kein feature was es vorher nicht irgendwo anders schon gab.....wenn es anders sein sollte verbessert mich...aber bitte mit beweis.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenrik (21. Februar 2009)

Irgendwie haben sich sämtliche Online-Spiele was von WoW abgeguckt, so wie ich das Gelaber mancher Leute verstehe. Und WoW hat natürlich gar nix gestohlen, nein natürlich nicht (die Ironie hier kann man geradezu in Flaschen abfüllen). Am dreisten fand ich es immer noch wie einer meiner WoW-Fanboy Freunde gemeint hat, Warhammer Online hätt sich die Orks von WoW abgeguckt...ts in Wahrheit isses ja anders rum.
WoW existiert in der heutigen Form auch nur deswegen, weil es sich viele Dinge klaut. Ein Beispiel? Die Sache mit den Achievements. Gabs erstmals in LotRO, dann WAR und schließlich meinte Blizz das müssten sie in WoW auch noch einbauen.
Mir persönlich isses ja lieber, wenn geklaut und das geklaute weiterentwickelt wird, als wenn die Entwickler meinen, das Rad jetz neu zu erfinden und dreieckig zu machen.


----------



## Serol (21. Februar 2009)

Wahre Worte Fenrik.

Nunja wir werden ja sehen ob sich vielleicht im neuen Addon von WoW aufeinmal auch ein klassenkombosystem oder gar Housing etc. einschleicht.

Wenn ja dann muss ich lachen und bin mal auf die Kommentare der Leute gefasst die momentan meinen Alles sei von WoW geklaut.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg Serol


----------



## DerBuuhmann (21. Februar 2009)

80% auf deutsch und Rest auf englisch ist da wohl ein bisschen übertrieben^^ 
Im Ystra-Hochland sind 5 von 6 Tagesquests die ich annehmen kann auf koreanisch ( oder was das für Zeichen sind^^)
Aber man merkt eigentlich täglich, dass irgendetwas übersetzt wurde. Ich hab das Veröffentlichungsdatum nicht mehr im Kopf, glaube aber dass war im März und bis dahin is das bestimmt nicht alles übersetzt o.O

Zu guter Letzt: RoM ROCKT!!!


----------



## Hell99 (21. Februar 2009)

Hi Liebe RoM Comunity!
Ich bin gantz neu in dem Game und hätte da ne frage:
Wenn ich auf nen PvE Server starte ist da PvP möglich odre nur arg beschrenkt?

Ich werd mir einen Krieger oder einen Magier machen.
Fals ihr nen guten Server kennt würd ich mich auch freuen wenn ihr ihn mir nent.

MfG
Hell99


----------



## marion9394 (21. Februar 2009)

zum thema grafik:

einfach wie in war mit nhancer machen, und schon guckts genauso aus wie in wow ;D 

das ist allerdings bis jetzt mein einziger punkt wo ich rummäkeln würde, das spiel ist vom stil teilweise schon bös geklaut oder?^^ das erste gebiet guckt von der landschaft 99% genauso aus wie der elvynwald in wow und dann noch die kobolde die auch aussehen wie ratten und gelbe helmchen mit kerzen drauf anhaben.... nunjaaaaa ;D

aber macht schon spaß das spiel, find vorallem toll weils nix kostet, das ist echt super, wenn ich manchmal zwecks arbeit gar nicht dazu komme und mich dann immer ärger wenn ich so wenig von der gamecard gehabt hab.... ;D

LG


----------



## The_Octopus (21. Februar 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> zum thema grafik:
> 
> einfach wie in war mit nhancer machen, und schon guckts genauso aus wie in wow ;D
> 
> ...



Wenn ich mich nicht täusche habe ich in irgendwelchen News gelesen das  ROM in Konkurrenz mit WoW treten will. Ist aber schon ne Weile her. Und nein ich habe keine Quelle!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lucifermaycry (21. Februar 2009)

Ich hab mich jetzt auch ein wenig mit dem Game beschäftigt und muss sagen, dass ich sehr überrascht bin. Geschlossen kann ich für mich sagen, dass ich so eine Grafik noch  nie in einem Gratis MMORPG erlebt habe, außerdem gibt es eine Questdichte, die in diesem Genre ihresgleichen Sucht. Insofern ein wirklich sehr gelungenes Gratis MMO, ich würde sogar sagen das mit Abstand beste auf dem Markt.


----------



## HobbySoldat (21. Februar 2009)

Ja, für kostenlos kann man wirklich nicht meckern. Als Gelegenheitsspieler eine super Sache. Das die Vielspieler bei WoW besser aufgehoben sind ist natürlich keine Frage.


----------



## lucifermaycry (21. Februar 2009)

HobbySoldat schrieb:


> Ja, für kostenlos kann man wirklich nicht meckern. Als Gelegenheitsspieler eine super Sache. Das die Vielspieler bei WoW besser aufgehoben sind ist natürlich keine Frage.



WoW ist mittlerweile auch ein CasualGame. Blizzard will eben die größtmögliche Zielgruppe erreichen, deshalb ist alles einfacher.


----------



## Fenrik (21. Februar 2009)

lucifermaycry schrieb:


> WoW ist mittlerweile auch ein CasualGame. Blizzard will eben die größtmögliche Zielgruppe erreichen, deshalb ist alles einfacher.



Das ist genau das was mich an WoW momentan stört. Wie ich mal einen Twink mit einen Freund begonnen habe, hörte ich uns beide dauernd sagen: "Hey war der Gegner nicht mal Elite?" oder "Das war aber früher schwerer". WoW ist zu einfach geworden, jeder noob, ja sogar jedes Kiddy kann sich in nullkomanix "imba epix" holen. WoW war früher ein enorm gutes Spiel, doch ich bin es leid geworden es zu zocken. zweieinhalb jahre haben 1. gereicht und 2. ... nun ja wie bereits gesagt: Das Spiel ist fast gar nicht mehr herausfordernd. Raid-Inis ausgenommen.
So nun aber genug zum Thema WoW, das ist eh hier so des Problem bei Online-Spiel-Foren: Alles wird mit WoW verglichen und statt über irgendwas anderes zu reden, spricht man über dieses relativ alte Spiel.
Und um damit dieser Beitrag konstrukiv in bezug auf das Thema ist, werd ich nun noch etwas zu RoM sagen:

Ich habs heute angefangen und bin positiv überrascht, es ist richtig gut. Es macht Spaß und hat einige Innuvationen. Nur die schwammige Steuerung und die verwaschenen Texturen trüben manchmal das Spielgefühl. Auch an der ersten Stadt (ka wie die nochma heißt) sollten sich die Entwickler nochmal ransetzen und mit npc's bevölkern. Doch dafür, dass es kostenlos UND in der Betaphase ist: Hut ab, das sollte jeder mal Testspielen der grad kein Bock hat Geld zu blechen.


----------



## Alithia (21. Februar 2009)

Habs heute nach 3 Jahren WoW, das mir momentan zum Hals raushängt aus den vielzitierten und sattsam bekannten Gründen, auch mal angetestet (mit der buffed-magazin-DVD) und mir nix großes erwartet, bin auch erst level 8 und da kann man natürlich noch nicht viel sagen, aber was ich bisher gesehen habe, vor allem in Anbetracht der Tatsache dass es F2P und eine beta ist, ist allerhand, soll heissen: schon ziemlich gut. Ich bin gespannt wie das Spiel sich entwickelt, neue Rassen, Pvp-Schlachtfelder etc. sind ja schon angekündigt. Housing hat man ab level 1, das Dual-Klassensystem klingt interessant, klar ist das von GW abgekupfert, so wie WoW sehr vieles von anderen Spielen abgekupfert hat.

Im MMORPG-Sektor kann man das Rad auch nicht mehr neu erfinden, aber ich habe das Gefühl dass hier versucht wird das Beste aus verscheidenen Spielen zu kombinieren. Sollte der Versuch gelingen, werd ich auf jeden fall mal ne Weile am Ball bleiben.

Es ist definitiv keiner der typischen Asia-Grinder a la Rappelz, sondern macht zwischendurch mal wirklich Laune. Erstaunlich für eine Beta: bei mir lief während 2 Stunden zocken alles völlig ruckel & bugfrei, ohne DCs, ohne irgendwelche Probs, was man ja momentan vom handelsüblichen WoW-Server nicht behaupten kann, auch dafür gibt es schon mal einen Pluspunkt.

Edit meint: Teufelsgras gab's unter anderem schon in Stephen King's Dark Tower, Band 1, und der ist 20 Jahre alt oder was um den Dreh, nein Jeff Kaplan & Co. haben nicht in sechs Tagen das Universum erschaffen und am siebten Tage (also im Moment anscheined) geruht^^


----------



## Durlok (21. Februar 2009)

ich finde RoM  ein sehr gutes spiel
und dann noch gratis dazu 
was will man denn mehr


----------



## Satus (21. Februar 2009)

Mir macht RoM richtig viel Spaß. Verwaschene Grafik & nicht übersetzte Questtexte stören mich nicht wirklich. Ich bin gespannt wie der ganze Gilden PvP Content ausschaut.

Sicherlich hat RoM vieles von WoW abgeschaut - aber in dieser Beziehung ist Blizzard auch unangefochtene Nummer eins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einige Innvovationen ergänzen RoM zu einem Spiel, an dem sich so manches Vollpreis MMO ein Beispiel nehmen sollte.


----------



## koshkar (22. Februar 2009)

So ich hab mir jetzt mal ein paar Berichte über RoM durchgelesen.Scheint ja ein super F2P- Game zu sein.Da ich eh nicht mehr das Geld für Bezahl MMORPGs habe werd ichs auf jedenfall mal anspielen.Aber 2 Fragen hätt ich da noch: 1.Wie siehts mit Endgame aus?(Raids?Wenn ja mit wie vielen?)
2.Wie sind die Hardware Anforderungen?


----------



## Alcawar (22. Februar 2009)

Also ich finde RoM ein sehr nettes und schönes Spiel. Eine nette Abwechslung zu WoW. Mal schauen wie es noch wird.


----------



## assist69 (22. Februar 2009)

Also der einzige mängel ist bei mir nur die Grafik die so verschwommen ist.
Ich hab noch ne Frage: gibts eig. DE server ich finde nur amerikanische oder so?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenrik (22. Februar 2009)

Also ich spiele auf einen deutschen Server, keine Ahnung warum du keine findest...


----------



## Navidgirnuod (22. Februar 2009)

assist69 schrieb:


> Also der einzige mängel ist bei mir nur die Grafik die so verschwommen ist.



das ist auch mein problem, dass ich seit etwa 2 patches die schrift nichtmehr lesen kann ist einfach zu verschwommen. davor ging es ohne probleme irgentwas is da kapputgepatched worden danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ansonsten wart ich aber auch auf den endgamecontent bevor ich da zuviel zeit investiere, lvln macht überhaupt keinen spass und die quests sind 0 abwechslungsreich und nerven sehr schnell


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (23. Februar 2009)

Fenrik schrieb:


> Irgendwie haben sich sämtliche Online-Spiele was von WoW abgeguckt, so wie ich das Gelaber mancher Leute verstehe. Und WoW hat natürlich gar nix gestohlen, nein natürlich nicht (die Ironie hier kann man geradezu in Flaschen abfüllen). Am dreisten fand ich es immer noch wie einer meiner WoW-Fanboy Freunde gemeint hat, Warhammer Online hätt sich die Orks von WoW abgeguckt...ts in Wahrheit isses ja anders rum.
> WoW existiert in der heutigen Form auch nur deswegen, weil es sich viele Dinge klaut. Ein Beispiel? Die Sache mit den Achievements. Gabs erstmals in LotRO, dann WAR und schließlich meinte Blizz das müssten sie in WoW auch noch einbauen.
> Mir persönlich isses ja lieber, wenn geklaut und das geklaute weiterentwickelt wird, als wenn die Entwickler meinen, das Rad jetz neu zu erfinden und dreieckig zu machen.



Naja um das mal langsamer anzugehen mein werter Freund: WoW ist und bleibt das erfolgreichste MMORPG unserer Zeit. Das liegt an versch. Gründen unter andere daran dass es zu einem denkbar günstigen Zeitpunkt rauskam. Da wir beide (*g*) es ja auch recht lang gespielt haben, will ich nicht darüber herziehen. Das Schlimme allerdings, ist die Einstellung die die Community hat. So wie du gesagt hast, wird anscheinend viel davon abgeschaut. Das ist auch so, ABER das hat WoW auch gemacht, und es ist notwendig sich an Vorbildern zu orientieren. Ich für meinen Teil denke, RoM ist das beste F2P-MMORPG das ich kenne. Es macht den Käse nicht neu, aber es macht ihn lecker.  Mein Ziel ist erstmal Krieger und Schurke auf 16 zu bringen (DUAL-WIELD! ^^). Also bitte Community, haltet euch zurück, WoW ist nicht besser, ABER auch nicht schlechter als andere MMOPRGS. Nur erfolgreicher.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zacke666 (23. Februar 2009)

Habs auch angespielt ja sehr ned werds auch hin und wieder spielen,aber das erste was mir aufgefallen ist

Goldwerbung und das schon in der open Beta,Hoffe da wird noch was gemacht oder ne ignore funktion alla wow,Wenns die schon gibt hab ich sie nicht gefunden aber egal,

Potenzial ist da und hoffe mann sieht sich auch in ROM


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (23. Februar 2009)

zacke666 schrieb:


> Habs auch angespielt ja sehr ned werds auch hin und wieder spielen,aber das erste was mir aufgefallen ist
> 
> Goldwerbung und das schon in der open Beta,Hoffe da wird noch was gemacht oder ne ignore funktion alla wow,Wenns die schon gibt hab ich sie nicht gefunden aber egal,
> 
> Potenzial ist da und hoffe mann sieht sich auch in ROM



Drück mal auf "N"^^ Das ist die Blacklist.


----------



## Rorret (23. Februar 2009)

Navidgirnuod schrieb:


> ..........lvln macht überhaupt keinen spass und die quests sind 0 abwechslungsreich und nerven sehr schnell



hallo? du bist hier im RoM forum, nicht WoW!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vitany2910 (23. Februar 2009)

mir gefällt das spiel bis jetzt auch sehr gut... ich bin zwar erst lvl 11, aber das spiel an sich ist klasse.
aaaaber was mich regelmässig in die tischkante beissen lässt ist die steuerung... teilweise renn ich in die komplett gegenüberliegende richtung, es hängt und hakt wie wild und teilweise muss ich die maustasten fast durch den tisch hämmern, bis mal was reagiert... an meinem rechner kanns nicht liegen, da die selben probleme auch bei dem rechner von meinem mann und dem rechner von unserem kumpel bestehen.
wenn sich das irgendwann auch noch zum positiven ändern sollte, dann hat rom hier garantiert eine neue fangemeinde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drizztiria (24. Februar 2009)

Hallo liebe RoM Gemeinde.

Ich habe mir gestern den Client gezogen und das Spiel mal angetestet. 
Bisher sieht das Spiel sehr interessant und vorallem nicht langweilig aus (lvl 6).
Allerdings habe ich in sehr vielen Spielen leider die bittere Erfahrung gemacht das der Schein trügt. 

Daher meine Fragen:

Ist dieses Spiel bis zum Ende hin so wie es sich auf den ersten Blick gibt oder wird es wie alle anderen F2P Games welche ich bisher getestet habe einfach nur ein weiterer Asia Grinder? 

Ich habe mich in den Foren mal ein bischen informiert und festgestellt das der Highlevel Content quasi nur aus "entweder du bezahlst oder du musst 3 Monate den gleichen Mob klatschen" Material besteht. 
Wenn ich das mit den Tps (Alle Skills sind maximierbar du musst nur langgenug mobs hauen) so lese dann sieht das für mich schon fast so aus. Und auch das Craftsystem scheint mir im höheren Skillbereich eben auf diesem Prinzip zu basieren. 

Gibt es jemanden der schon Erfahrung im "Endgame" gemacht hat? 

In den offiziellen RoM Foren sind Beiträge von richtig frustrierten Spielern die versucht haben ohne etwas zu bezahlen Gegenstände auf +6 zu craften und haben sich daran die Zähne ausgebissen, massig Zeit investiert und hatten am Ende das Ergebniss das der Gegenstand kaputt gegangen ist. Nachdem die Spieler dann den Shop benutzt hatten um das +6 Item zu erschaffen hat es beim ersten mal geklappt.
Hat damit hier schon mal jemand ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht?

Denn wenn ich mir das so ansehe was Items im shop kosten (Mounts, Housing Items, Itemupgrades) dürfte das Spiel beim intensieveren zocken ja an die 30€ im Monat kosten... 

Und dann ist da noch so eine Sache in den AGB`s welche mich sehr stutzig gemacht hat. 

Zitat:
5. Zahlungsweise

5.1 Die Gebühren werden für die vom Nutzer gewählte Vertragslaufzeit im Voraus erhoben. Sie werden am Tag nach Ablauf der eingeräumten Freispielzeit zur Zahlung fällig. Die erhobenen Gebühren beinhalten die gesetzliche Mehrwertsteuer.

Zitat Ende.

Vielleicht bin ich paranoid aber das sieht mir nach eingebautem Hintertürchen aus... 

Gibt es da schon jemand der sich darüber schlau gemacht hat oder ob es schon Abzockversuche gegeben hat? 

Vielen dank schon mal im vorraus für eure Erfahrungsberichte!


----------



## Die Sula (24. Februar 2009)

*Item-Shop:*

Im Item-Shop giebt es eine große Anzahl netter Sachen. Man ist aber nicht verpflichtet um im Spiel was zu erreichen, etwas im Item Shop zu kaufen.
Der ItemShop ist gut für Leute die keine Zeit haben die Sachen langwirrig zu farmen.
Es giebt 2 Dinge die mir grade einfallen die man nicht im Spiel bekommen kann. Das dauerhafte Mount und die weiteren Taschen Slots.
Aber das sind keine Dinge die jemanden verbessern sondern einem das Spiel einfach nur erleichtern.
Jedes Spiel muss sich ihrgendwie finanzieren um die Mitarbeiter zu bezahlen.
Runes of Magic macht dies halt über den Item Shop ... andere Games lassen den Gamer gleich Mtl. zahlen.

*Also zur Zahlung:*

Es steht wenn man sich Regestriert das das Abo kostenlos ist.
Desweiteren muste man bei der Registration ledeglich Nickname, Passwort und E-mail Adresse angeben.
Also wohin soll bitte die Rechnung kommen? Oder von wo sollen sie abbuchen?


----------



## Drizztiria (24. Februar 2009)

Ersteinmal danke für deine Antwort.

Das sich das Spiel finanzieren muss ist natürlich klar. Dagegen spricht ja auch garnichts. 
Nur wenn man dann im Forum Threads findet in denen Leute schreiben das ihre für reales Geld gekauften Gegestände einfach so aus dem Inventar verschwinden und auf Tikets so tolle Aussagen wie "Wir arbeiten an dem Problem" oder "Wir prüfen das genau" als Antwort kommen naja dann stehen für mich die Zeichen auf Abzockealarm.

Ich würd mir monatlich das "permanente"Pferdchen kaufen zum einen da sich das Spiel davon finanziert wird zum anderen weils halt praktisch ist. 

Mir gehts auch eigentlich mehr darum mehr über das Game zu erfahren bevor ich Zeit und Geld investiere. Sprich ob das Spiel Langzeitmotivation bietet oder im Endgame noch farmlastiger wird als andere MMOs bzw. ob überhaupt ein Endgame existiert und ob das Spiel nur auf Abzocke ausgelegt ist. 



Die schrieb:


> *Also zur Zahlung:*
> 
> Es steht wenn man sich Regestriert das das Abo kostenlos ist.
> Desweiteren muste man bei der Registration ledeglich Nickname, Passwort und E-mail Adresse angeben.
> Also wohin soll bitte die Rechnung kommen? Oder von wo sollen sie abbuchen?



Wie du sicherlich weisst gibt es genug Internetabzocke wo man nur diese Daten angibt und dann aufeinmal Rechnungen per E-Mail kommen die Horrorsummen fordern und mit IP Zurückverfolgung drohen. (*hust*Winload*hust*) Ich weiss IP kann man ohne den Anbieter nicht zurückverfolgen und der ist ans Datenschutzgesetz gebunden aber: Es gibt genug Leute welche diese Rechnungen bezahlen. Und solche Abzocke will ich nicht unterstützen. 
Deshalb frag ich ob es schon jemandem passiert ist das er ne Rechnung bekommen hat.

P.S. das RoM noch in der Beta ist weiss ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wollte halt nur schonmal vorab klären ob sich das Spiel lohnt. Vielleicht sollte ich noch bis zum Release warten aber wie sagt man so schön: Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (24. Februar 2009)

Also, diese Leute haben schon mehrere f2p-Spiele gemacht und ich glaube bei keinem dieser Spiele gab es derlei Abzocke (zumindest ist mir nichts zu Ohren gekommen). Ich denke nicht, dass sie nun damit anfangen und sich ihren eigentlich ganz guten Ruf ruinieren.


----------



## Drizztiria (24. Februar 2009)

da ist was dran xD

ich will das spiel auch nicht schlechtmachen da ich es bisjetzt ja auch sehr sehr gut finde!

wollte mich halt nur vorab schon mal vor Enttäuschungen absichern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## raric (24. Februar 2009)

Frogster Interactive Pictures AG ist, wie schon geschrieben, eine relativ renomierte Firma, und hat sich dieses "Hintertürchen" in den AGB´s vor etwas längerer Zeit eingebaut bevor sie dann DEFINITIV beschlossen haben, dass es F2P bleiben wird um grade damit WoW-ler zu locken. 

Ich geh davon aus, dass ihnen "das Problem bekannt ist" und sie "daran arbeiten" sprich die AGB´s dahingehend ändern^^

Aso, zum Game selber.....mit LvL 30 gibts einmalig die Möglichkeit, kostenlos seine Mainklasse neu zu skillen.


----------



## Efgrib (24. Februar 2009)

immer wieder lustig wie sich manche als mmorpg-experten aufspielen und man merkt bei jedem wort, das sie nur wow kennen...


----------



## Drizztiria (24. Februar 2009)

immer wieder lustig das 1/4 der Antworten auf alle Fragen sinnloses geflame ist


----------



## Doktor Schnabel (24. Februar 2009)

Ich muss sagen, dass ich ziemlich begeistert bin. Spiele erst seit drei Tagen, aber habe das Gefühl, dass ich noch eine lange Zeit bleiben werde.

Die Quests sind zwar zum großen Teil Killquests, aber sie gehen ziemlich flott, man kann fast immer gleichzeitig noch andere Qs machen + die Dropchance von Questitems ist sehr, sehr groß. Darüber hinaus gibt's dann natürlich (?) auch noch Qs, die ein bisschen Abwechslung ins Game bringen, die man bei anderen F2P-Spielen vermisst.

Was ich an RoM aber am besten finde ist, dass mir die Leute alle total freundlich und hilfsbereit erscheinen! Klar, es gibt immer Spinner, aber ich habe bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich hab glaub vor einem Jahr oder so mit WoW aufgehört, weil mich die Leute genervt haben, aber in RoM hab ich beim Questen (und auch einfach beim belanglosen Quatschen mit Leuten,, die ich nicht kenne) bisher nur nette Menschen getroffen. Bin gespannt, ob das so bleibt. Wäre ja wünschenswert.

Wie sehen eure Erfahrungen da aus, habt ihr die gleiche Ansicht wie ich, oder meint ihr, dass die RoM-Mitspieler eher unangenehme zeitgenossen sind? Würde mich interessieren. Ich kenn mich übrigens auch nur auf Cogadh aus.

MfG Dr. Schnabel


----------



## heinzelmännchen (24. Februar 2009)

Also das was ich bisher vom RoM gelesen/gehört/gesehen habe, gefällt mir eig recht gut, 
werds mir auch mal saugen und antesten!

Allein dadurch, dass es kostenlos ist lohnt es sich.

Ich bin aber auch gespannt, wie sich das mit dem Item-Shop entwickelt, nicht, dass man hinterher auf diesen angewiesen ist, da das Crafting und Farming ingame total bekloppt wird.
Denn ich hab keine Lust, erst mit keinen Kosten gelockt zu werden úm dann festzustellen, dass man investieren muss, um den Spielspass einigermaßen hoch zu halten.


----------



## MagicT (24. Februar 2009)

ich finde das game an sich auch nicht schlecht,


nur ....

nach nun  mehreren Testtagen,  ich muss da mal nen Kommentar von mir glatt revidieren, zum zwischendurch spielen  und vielleicht in 10 jahren mal max level erreichen mit irgendwas  ( ist übertrieben ) ist es absolut ok, aber sollte man das Dingen wirklich mal ne zeitlang intensiv betreiben .... alter schwede das kann ein vielfaches von WAR, WoW oder was auch immer kosten, ich glaub ich werde kein Freund von diesem Micropayment lieber nen festen Betrag im Monat und dafür den ganzen Spielspass als nur bezahlen für was was ich gern hätte , nach dem Motto oh da is noch was das hätt ich gern ... ah verdammt nur noch 150 Diamanten egal schnell neue nachgeladen für 20 euro

es ist wie gesagt für einsteiger und absolute gelegenheitsspieler ok ... aber hardcoregamer sollten auch Kosten einplanen


----------



## Bierzelthocker (24. Februar 2009)

Drizztiria schrieb:


> Und dann ist da noch so eine Sache in den AGB`s welche mich sehr stutzig gemacht hat.
> 
> Zitat:
> 5. Zahlungsweise
> ...



Also selbst wenn es nich Free2Play wäre, würde mich das nich stutzig machen. Blizzard bucht ja für mein WoW Abo auch im voraus ab, das ist denke ich Gang und Gebe in dem Genre.


----------



## Shaxul (2. März 2009)

Hab mir das Spiel jetzt mal ein paar Tage angeschaut und es gefällt mir vom technischen und vom Spielsystem her wirklich gut. Klassensystem ist toll, Klassen spielen sich unterschiedlich. Das programm macht nen soliden Eindruck und es ist free 2 play.
Allerdings krieg ich bei der Grafik und dem Charakterdesign Schüttelfrost. Schade dass das Spiel optisch auf jüngere Spieler zugeschnitten ist, sonst hätte ich mir wohl sogar die Box für 10,- bestellt.

Für Leute denen der Grafikstil gefällt, halte ich RoM aber für eine Klasse Alternative zu kostenpflichtigen MMOs.

Edit: Wollte dafür keinen eigenen Thread aufmachen. Hat schon wer genauere Infos darüber, ob ein gedrucktes Handbuch der Verkaufsversion beiliegen wird? Falls ja, wie groß wird der Umfang ca. sein? Hab auf der offiziellen HP nichts dazu gefunden.


----------



## yenlowang (3. März 2009)

Zwiebelkatze schrieb:


> ich habs die letzten tage auch mal angezockt und muss auch sagen, dass es für ein free game sehr gut gelungen ist.
> ABER:
> was mich extremst stört ist das teilweise schon sehr dreiste akbgekupfere von wow. sei es im login-menü, das interface, das questlog, ein großteil der berufe...... ich finde man hätte sich etwas mehr mühe damit geben können, wenigstens die begrifflichkeiten abzuändern (z.B. beim login: für "welt betreten" gibt es mit sicherheit auch noch andere möglichkeiten; ein weiteres extrem gut geeignetes beispiel: es gibt direkt am anfang das kraut "teufelgras"....na?merkt ihr was? packt noch ein "s" in die mitte und schon sind wir wieder bei wow). klar ist schneiderei schneiderei, da gibts nicht viel zu variieren, aber fantsienamen für tiere, handelswaren etc zu kopieren ist echt zu viel des guten.
> 
> ...




Das Blizzard von damals nahmhaften MMORPGs wie SWG (Star Wars Galaxies), DAoC (Dark Age of Camelot) oder Lineage kopiert hat stört keinen.
Ich seh es so, warum das Rad neu erfinden wenn es bereits existiert.
Klar hat ROM kopiert, allerdins hat man durch das Dual-Klassensystem eine vollkommen neue Spielweise integriert.


----------



## Harkor (3. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

nach mehreren Jahren WoW bin ich nach einigen Tagen RoM wirklich begeistert.
Spiele einen 16er Kundschafter / 16er Schurke. Das mit den zwei Klassen hat was. Mein Jäger äh Kundschafter kann nun beidhändig, weil der Schurke das ab 16 kann ... nett. Dafür erbt der Schurke das Bogenschiessen.
Tja ein permanentes Mount ist das einzige was ich mir gekauft habe. Das kann man ab Level 1 haben und muss nicht 30 Level rumlaufen, ist doch nett. Dafür kann man mal 9-10 Euronen investieren (Einer kauft für zwei oder mehrere die Diamanten und das Mount/Item wird rüber verschenkt, spart etwas).

Tipp: Erstmal die verschiedenen Klassen probieren bevor man darüber nachdenkt ein Mount zu kaufen.

Tipp: Erstmal die verschiedenen Klassen probieren, bevor man die Sekundärklasse wählt. Die kann man nicht mehr ändern. Wäre doch schade wenn man die Primärklasse neu hochspielen muss, weil man eigentlich eine andere zweite Klasse wollte.

Die Steuerung, jo, die ist schon etwas schwammig, da muss noch etwas passieren.

Und wenn man Shift-Mausklick (nur NPCs selektieren) nicht kennt, wird man nie in sein Haus kommen, weil da immer so viele aufgemountet davor rumstehen^^

Endcontent ist mir im Moment egal, ich level gerne und schau mir die Gegend an. Was soll ich denn nur auf Raids warten wenn ich 80 äh 50 bin. Schaut euch das 4 Minuten Explorer Video an. Da kann man einiges sehen, sogar Tauren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

greetz Harkor


----------



## Heronimo (3. März 2009)

assist69 schrieb:


> Also der einzige mängel ist bei mir nur die Grafik die so verschwommen ist.



Haben mal die, die das stört, versucht die "Bloom-Effekte" auszuschalten?^^

Damit schaltet man dieses "Umgebungsleuchten" aus und alles wird viel Scharfkantiger.



MfG, Heronimo. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Centralinho (3. März 2009)

MagicT schrieb:


> ... aber sollte man das Dingen wirklich mal ne zeitlang intensiv betreiben .... alter schwede das kann ein vielfaches von WAR, WoW oder was auch immer kosten, ich glaub ich werde kein Freund von diesem Micropayment lieber nen festen Betrag im Monat und dafür den ganzen Spielspass als nur bezahlen für was was ich gern hätte , nach dem Motto oh da is noch was das hätt ich gern ... ah verdammt nur noch 150 Diamanten egal schnell neue nachgeladen für 20 euro


Wie meinst Du das bzw. gib mal Beispiele, wo Du denn da die Kosten als "Hardcore- Gamer" hast? Für was geben die das aus?


----------



## advanced08 (3. März 2009)

yenlowang schrieb:


> Das Blizzard von damals nahmhaften MMORPGs wie SWG (Star Wars Galaxies), DAoC (Dark Age of Camelot) oder Lineage kopiert hat stört keinen.
> Ich seh es so, warum das Rad neu erfinden wenn es bereits existiert.
> Klar hat ROM kopiert, allerdins hat man durch das Dual-Klassensystem eine vollkommen neue Spielweise integriert.



und rom hats von gw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ok das von rom ist besser finde ich


----------



## HipHop4Life (3. März 2009)

Ich gebe Buldruil vollkommen recht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

WoW ist ein schon älteres und besseres MMORPG als vllt. manche andere, aber es ist doch auch klar warum:
WoW gibt es seit 4Jahren in EU und RoM, GW, AoC etc. nunmal nicht so lang.
Am Anfang war WoW revolutionär, aber auch damals hatte es natürlich nicht die beste Grafik UND es ist, was meiner Meinung nach ein bisschen doof für Spieler ist, kostenpflichtig.

Also RoM ist auf einem guten Weg!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_____________________



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danjell (3. März 2009)

Hallöchen. ich kann mich meinen Vorpostern nur anschliessen, komme auch aus WoW und bin begeistert.
Und ja es ist "angeblich" kostenlos und dafür ist es klasse, ich finde es vollkommen ok hier und da mal 10 Euro aufzuladen.
Dafür muss man nicht wochenlang herum farmen, und btw hab ich die letzten Jahre einiges für Spiele ausgegeben. Hatte zeitweise 2 WoW Accounts, das waren in 3 Jahren ca 800 Euro, dann noch 3 Monate Warhammer gezockt, waren auch 80 Euro...also wenn ich in RoM am Anfang ein Mount hole und mit Level 50 meine Sachen bissel aufpimpe, meine Güte ist doch voll in Ordnung, kann nicht verstehen wie manche so ein Riesenwirbel um den Itemshop machen Oo


----------



## HipHop4Life (3. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Frag ich mich ja auch.
In WoW ist es ja genauso, denn dort musste man manchmal sogar 5-10x ne ini machen, bis T0,5 gedropt ist (das war'n Aufwand hui  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
Und im Item-Shop wid halt alles ein "bisschen" erleichtert. Mounts, an die man vllt. erst nach etwas farmen rankommt, kann man dort für 4,95 glaub kaufen.

Dafür ist das Spiel ja da, um mit seinen Gildenkollegen/Freunden zu farmen, zu erbeuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , zu lernen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  :-)


Ich muss mich nun mal an meinen Schurken schmeißen, um ihn zu lvln etc...

Allen: VIEL SPAß BEI "RUNES OF MAGIC"   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lucifermaycry (3. März 2009)

Danjell schrieb:


> Hallöchen. ich kann mich meinen Vorpostern nur anschliessen, komme auch aus WoW und bin begeistert.
> Und ja es ist "angeblich" kostenlos und dafür ist es klasse, ich finde es vollkommen ok hier und da mal 10 Euro aufzuladen.
> Dafür muss man nicht wochenlang herum farmen, und btw hab ich die letzten Jahre einiges für Spiele ausgegeben. Hatte zeitweise 2 WoW Accounts, das waren in 3 Jahren ca 800 Euro, dann noch 3 Monate Warhammer gezockt, waren auch 80 Euro...also wenn ich in RoM am Anfang ein Mount hole und mit Level 50 meine Sachen bissel aufpimpe, meine Güte ist doch voll in Ordnung, kann nicht verstehen wie manche so ein Riesenwirbel um den Itemshop machen Oo



Vor allem muss der Hersteller auch Geld verdienen, sonst gibts RoM nicht mehr lang^^


----------

